# East coast large train show-york



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I see in the new garden railways magazine that the York train show is how going to have o gauge at the show. No more g gauge only. The last two years there have been less vendors each year. I think that was the big draw being g gauge only not other gauge stuff to walk through. Pete


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, I think a lot of people would agree. We can of course understand that they need to "fill" the show.

But, the danger in diluting it to multiple scales will hurt the "g scale draw" in my opinion, after reading about the show and it's results over the years.

Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Their web site stated that they opened it up to O due to some vendors and regular attendees not coming on Easter weekend. I realize that once one gets a weekend at the York Fairgrounds, one has to keep reserving the same weekend or the opening may go "Poof!" Easter happens on a March date only rarely, so perhaps things may be more normal next year.

I almost decided not to go, but my choir usually does its "big music" on Palm Sunday, so I figure that I won't be missed that much. Besides, boiling water with a bunch of friends is a religious experience, isn't it?

O gauge stuff tends to show up at ECLSTS anyway. I purchased this Marx Commodore Vanderbilt passenger set from the 1930s at last year's show.










I'll try to stay open minded until I have attended the show, and report then (if I remember to do it).

Cheers,
David Meashey


----------



## camper415 (Jan 18, 2013)

This year will be my second time going so I hope it is not a disappointment from the 2013 show.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm glad you brought it up Pete. Yesterday I was checking the ECLST site for dates, and saw that 'O' was included. 

My initial reaction was that, well, some people have used 'O' in the garden, so, maybe ok... if only "to-scale" O was represented. But David's post makes me wonder if, to pay the bills, it will continue in the toy-O direction, and gravitate toward just another Lionel/toy meet. Sure hope not.

CJ


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy;

Only one or two vendors had tinplate. Most had the more scale looking stuff. Some O gauge/scale tends to show up among the hodge-podge within the booths that sell mostly used items. What attracted me to the set shown above was nostalgia. As a child, I played a lot with my Uncle Bill's freight version of that same set. (As far as I know, the freight set was still among his effects and in working condition when he passed away.)

Mostly I purchase large scale at the show. The live steam tracks do have dual gauge track (O & #1) on both the long and short tracks. I have seen 100+ year old Maerklin live steam equipment running merrily away on the O gauge short track.

Cheers,
David Meashey

P.S. Some folks do consider the original sheet metal Buddy L equipment as large scale (VERY LARGE!).


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

A number of us used to go to mixed train shows and set up layouts just to represent the GRYs side of the hobby. We got a lot of attention and couple of clubs grew out of that. So I think its fine to mix it up some just to keep shows going.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Any news of if any G scale layouts will be at the show?


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I've been to ECLSTS in 2013 and 2015 (I did Cabin Fever instead in 2014), and there were several G layouts at each.

As best as I can recall, the G layouts were the same both times, so I'd guess they'll be back again.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

O-No or No-O, I'm sure looking forward to the York show! 

The LSC evening gathering was a total blast...


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

It is unfortunate, as some vendors have to turn around the following month and sell at TCA. Same is true in the fall. With ever less being produced, this is only diluting the hobby and warring down the vendors.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg there have 5 or 6 large scale layouts that run only g gauge trains and they are VERY impressive. Also live steam is also run at the show. I know it's all about making money I just hope the show does not turn into a all scale show. We drive 5 1/2 hrs one way to enjoy seeing all the g scale stuff. Not to look at other gauge. Pete


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Lets see, what would you rather have, an all-scale show, or no show what-so-ever? Because thats what you would have with a G only show. There just isn't enough "there" there anymore. Between the diminished production, higher prices, and decreased participation, there just isn't enough to justify a G only show these days. Sad to say this isn't 2000 anymore with new product and new vendors coming out of the woodwork every few months, the only real growth has been in live steam, and that is cost prohibitive to newbies.

My take on this is in my experience as an exhibitor, is that an all scale show brings in alot more visitors, ALOT. People who might never have bothered to go to a G only show, and that is a good thing because it brings more eyes and exposure to what G is on display and on sale at the shows.

Anyways, that's my 2 cents on things...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's good to hear there are a number of G scale layouts, that will keep people's interest and if it's not at the show, usually people will tell them where to buy.

Greg


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

One vary large hall dedicated to G layouts, the highlight of the show for me




























These photos taken during setup day before the crowds arrived Friday

Jerry


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Jer. Yeah, that whole big hall was filled with layouts. On the other side, the vendor hall, I thought it was more full that in '14. (That is, the center vendor aisle went all the way to the back wall, whereas in '14 a bunch of center rear area was curtained off, as I recall). 

If anyone on MLS can come to the LSC get-together, you won't regret it. I was a stranger to most, but they made me feel very welcome. And I got to put faces to names, like Bob McCown, Bruce Chandler, Fr Fred, Randy Lehrian, and others. It's an informal show-and-tell, and it motivates me to finish up my V&T flanger so's I can have somethin' to show. 

BTW, I think Pete (who started this thread) was the first real-life G-gauger I ever met, while at the '14 York show. His gang was hanging out at the hotel lounge, and I guess I had that "I'm a lost g-gauger" look on my face, but he and his gang made me feel like I was part of the tribe. So thanks again Pete, and see you next time!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff you have come a LONG way with your layout. It looks great and shows what you can do in g scale with a outdoors layout.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Pete, you're too kind!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

cCiff where do the lsc folks stay? If we come to York this year we will not be staying at the Hamton with the other G scale in the club. It's a long story.Pete


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

The suggested hotel where a lot of the LSC people stay is at the old Holiday inn, now Wyndham....on Loucks Road. It is closest to the show,, and at $90 per room....if split by two persons, is only $45 each, including breakfast.
The Wyndham is where the famous LSC "Drag & Brag" is held....also the Thursday night "Early Arrivers' Party" is held......stay at the Wyndham and no driving is needed, so you can enjoy your full choice of beverages.
There is a small donation asked to help pay for the D&B room, and bring your own beverages.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

There ya go, Pete!

Unfortunately, I need to stick with the Hampton, because that's where my business trip "points" are. Otherwise I'd be at the Wyndham.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a major personal conflict this year and will not be making the trip to York. I'll miss all you guys and gals...


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan you will be missed. I will talk to a couple of people from the group to see what they are thinking about doing.Pete


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"....But, the danger in diluting it to multiple scales will hurt the "g scale draw" in my opinion, after reading about the show and it's results over the years..."

Would not worry about trying to go again ! Always tell peoples the show to go to is the ECLSTS not a ecasts. Also the chance to do some railfannin' after the weekend. But we have our IASTS up here which is bigger/better already. Don't have to worry about $ exchange or language dialect differences either (lol)

All g-gauge is the draw, imho.

doug c 

p.s. greg you ask about the layouts ... all these yrs. you did not research/ask that before ? wow


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We drive for two full days and pull a 20 foot trailer to get there. It has been our best show of the year. I know the layout hall is huge and very busy, but I don't get a chance to look around because of the traffic in the booth, just hope that continues.


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Treeman said:


> We drive for two full days and pull a 20 foot trailer to get there. It has been our best show of the year. I know the layout hall is huge and very busy, but I don't get a chance to look around because of the traffic in the booth, just hope that continues.


I know we will be some of the traffic at your booth, always a great display you have there.


----------



## camper415 (Jan 18, 2013)

I will be coming up from the Norfolk,VA. area for the show because it is all largescale if it were all scale I would not be going. I also will be looking forward to visiting with the fine folks at Reindeer Pass .
Tom


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Camper

Go back to the start of this thread... Part way through CliffyJ says"I'm glad you brought it up Pete. Yesterday I was checking the ECLST site for dates, and saw that 'O' was included."

So NO.... it is NOT just G this year. But the major G vendors will probably be there including Mike K and Robbie D. So it is worth the trip.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.eclsts.com/dates.html ,

with O gauge mention...


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Stan it was good to see you, Kay and JJ last week. Looking forward to seeing Robby.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I just booked my room at the Wyndham. Before, I've stayed at a hotel further away, but this year I wanted to be nearer the action. 

As of just now, they have several more rooms available at the show rate (they just charged me $92; not the $90 mentioned on the ECLST site, but who cares). Includes b'fast.

BTW, entering the "ECL" code, as advised by the ECLSTS site (http://www.eclsts.com/hotel-info.html), did not produce the discounted rates; said the code wasn't recognized. After a few attempts, entering "ECL" and "ECLSTS" in the various boxes they conveniently provide, I called their reservation number: 1-717-846-9500. The gentleman there understood the ECLSTS reference, and gave me the ($50?!) discount over the phone. 

Cliff


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy;

I plan to be at the steam tracks on Friday, then cover the rest of the show on Saturday. I'm only bringing the two Roundhouse locomotives this year, as they are the most reliable. The Dora (that I named Dori for one of Thorin Oakenshield's companions) has been a big disappointment. I only ever had one good run with it, and now I'm told that I have to remove the body to replace a faulty gas nozzle. If I were rich, I'd trade it in for some $$$ toward another Roundhouse in a heartbeat. The Regner is temperamental, but at least it runs well. Don't know whether I will have time to build another car before the show. I may just bring a car I finished a few years ago, but never took to the show.










Your flanger should be a real treat.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Dave, you should bring your whole LOTR train, it would be the hit of the D&B on Friday night. Last year's big hit was the sasquatch car... but I think your train would win, IMHO.

Also, a little story. Last year, I thought you said you'd be at the D&B. Needing an MLS chum there (my 1st time at that event, and not yet founded in matters LSC), I was looking for you. This was before Jerry finally showed up. So, when your twin sat down at the table, I boldly said, "Hello David! Been looking forward to meeting you!" And he said, "um... huh?" 

So, somewhere in cosmos, I think you owe me one...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy;

I did not realize the D&B was an evening event. Thinking it was during the day and where the LSC folks gather, I did take the trollish punch car over there on Friday for a short while. Since my lodging is with my college buddy in Fredericksburg, PA, I'm relatively far away from York in the evenings. Sorry for the mixup.

Cheers,
David Meashey


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Not at all David, it was entirely my fault, haha! But maybe we'll run into each other at the show.


----------

